# browser for 7.5.5



## melmac (Jan 4, 2004)

the fastest browser i've used with macos 7.5.5 would be netscape 2.0? but its not very compatible and crashes virtually on every modern website. is there a contemporary browser out there that is as light as n2.0 (that is not a resource hog) and is compatible with today's websites and mac os 7.5.5?


----------



## RacerX (Jan 4, 2004)

If you can find it, Netscape Navigator 4.0 (4.0.8 I think was the last of that version) seems nice. There was a 68k and PPC version.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 5, 2004)

You can download many previous versions of Netscape from Netscape's FTP site at:

ftp://ftp.netscape.com/pub/

Look in the "english" folder inside the "Communicator" folder and you can go all the way back to version 3.


----------



## DeltaMac (Jan 5, 2004)

That would be iCab, available in versions to run on virtually any Mac from System 7.1 through Panther.  Get it HERE


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 5, 2004)

You can also use Netscape Communicator which I believe 4.x will work on your machine. Communicator has mail and Composer which you can create a basic web site with.


----------



## btoth (Mar 17, 2004)

I remember using Netscape Communicator 4.x on my old 75Mhz PowerPC.   It was a very good browser/email package and probably runs better than newer Netscapes do.  I was actually using it under Classic on OS X today just for fun.


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 18, 2004)

DeltaMac said:
			
		

> That would be iCab, available in versions to run on virtually any Mac from System 7.1 through Panther.  Get it HERE



I'm running iCab on my Quadra 650 with 7.5.5 and it runs great.  Mind you, it has some quirks, but it's still not a final product.  However, if you need a browser that supports all the niceties that Safari and Mozilla bring you on an old 68k Mac, iCab is it.


----------

